# Dave Chappelle stirring up controversy...again



## Deleted member 215

Dave Chappelle Isn’t Canceled. He Just Likes to Talk About It. (Published 2021)
					

In Netflix’s “The Closer,” he returns to views about transgender people that drew anger in his last special. With his popularity partly built on courting outrage, it’s no surprise he’s doubling down.




					www.nytimes.com
				




A Netflix employee has quit over the airing of Dave Chappelle's latest show, _The Closer_, which features him making controversial comments about trans people, a topic he has addressed before.

What do you make of comedians pivoting to whining about cancel culture rather than actually telling jokes? As the article points out, there is certainly a market for it. Do you think the left started a "war on comedy" so this is their own fault? Do you think much of this is just a publicity stunt and there's no real threat of "cancellation" for these comedians?

Do you care whether comedy "punches down" or not?


----------



## Eric

TBL said:


> Dave Chappelle Isn’t Canceled. He Just Likes to Talk About It. (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> In Netflix’s “The Closer,” he returns to views about transgender people that drew anger in his last special. With his popularity partly built on courting outrage, it’s no surprise he’s doubling down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Netflix employee has quit over the airing of Dave Chappelle's latest show, _The Closer_, which features him making controversial comments about trans people, a topic he has addressed before.
> 
> What do you make of comedians pivoting to whining about cancel culture rather than actually telling jokes? As the article points out, there is certainly a market for it. Do you think the left started a "war on comedy" so this is their own fault? Do you think much of this is just a publicity stunt and there's no real threat of "cancellation" for these comedians?
> 
> Do you care whether comedy "punches down" or not?



I think the culture has shifted, yes those on the left are the most vocal but it's a also societal change that comedians must deal with. For a lot of them, offensive humor is their bread and butter and over the last decade it's become essentially taboo. 

Being politically correct is just not funny but cheap gay or racist jokes are no longer acceptable either so I think they need to work on finding some middle ground.


----------



## JayMysteri0

TBL said:


> Dave Chappelle Isn’t Canceled. He Just Likes to Talk About It. (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> In Netflix’s “The Closer,” he returns to views about transgender people that drew anger in his last special. With his popularity partly built on courting outrage, it’s no surprise he’s doubling down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Netflix employee has quit over the airing of Dave Chappelle's latest show, _The Closer_, which features him making controversial comments about trans people, a topic he has addressed before.
> 
> What do you make of comedians pivoting to whining about cancel culture rather than actually telling jokes? As the article points out, there is certainly a market for it. Do you think the left started a "war on comedy" so this is their own fault? Do you think much of this is just a publicity stunt and there's no real threat of "cancellation" for these comedians?
> 
> Do you care whether comedy "punches down" or not?



Everyone cares if comedy punches down.  Especially if they are the target of that punching down.

This of course isn't the first time we've done this dance with Chapelle.  I think the biggest disappointment lies in the respect he's earned for his comedy, so that when he is seen as 'punching down' it's a disappointment.  When you are the target of it, it's even more disappointing, maybe even feeling like a betrayal.

The complaint is that comedians complain about cancel culture or are accused as punching down, it's often because it's seen going in directions that weren't particularly necessary.   Really?  TERF?  When Chapelle goes there it just seems unnecessary.  All it does is give less creative comedians someone to hide behind as they cry for getting called out on their shit or weighing in when they should sit it out.



> Damon Wayans Said Dave Chappelle Freed the Comedy 'Slaves,' and I'm Getting Real Tired of Y'all Using 'Slaves' So Loosely
> 
> 
> ‘I feel like Dave freed the slaves. The comedians, we were slaves to PC culture,’ Wayans explained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com




"Comedy slaves"?  Take a f'n nap.

What Netflix is running into is an attempt to have it both ways.  Support Chappelle & support those aggrieved, only to suspend from those aggrieved, only to lift that suspension when they got called out.

It's all an orchestrated shit show that gets eyeballs.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Everyone cares if comedy punches down.  Especially if they are the target of that punching down.
> 
> This of course isn't the first time we've done this dance with Chapelle.  I think the biggest disappointment lies in the respect he's earned for his comedy, so that when he is seen as 'punching down' it's a disappointment.  When you are the target of it, it's even more disappointing, maybe even feeling like a betrayal.
> 
> The complaint is that comedians complain about cancel culture or are accused as punching down, it's often because it's seen going in directions that weren't particularly necessary.   Really?  TERF?  When Chapelle goes there it just seems unnecessary.  All it does is give less creative comedians someone to hide behind as they cry for getting called out on their shit or weighing in when they should sit it out.
> 
> 
> 
> "Comedy slaves"?  Take a f'n nap.
> 
> What Netflix is running into is an attempt to have it both ways.  Support Chappelle & support those aggrieved, only to suspend from those aggrieved, only to lift that suspension when they got called out.
> 
> It's all an orchestrated shit show that gets eyeballs.



Agreed about TERF but would just ask if this is inconsistent with his normal routines, yes to punch down, but also not surprising. He's always bucked traditions and to me that's one of his biggest appeals, when CC said he needed more white people in his sketches (yes, really WTF was that about, not enough white people on 99% of every other TV show?) and he answered with the Real World sketch, I don't know that we've ever seen a more brilliant way to stick it to the man.

I say we let Dave be Dave, I'm tired of watching reruns from a decade ago to find things that were funny.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Eric said:


> Agreed about TERF but would just ask if this is inconsistent with his normal routines, yes to punch down, but also not surprising. He's always bucked traditions and to me that's one of his biggest appeals, when CC said he needed more white people in his sketches (yes, really WTF was that about, not enough white people on 99% of every other TV show?) and he answered with the Real World sketch, I don't know that we've ever seen a more brilliant way to stick it to the man.
> 
> I say we let Dave be Dave, I'm tired of watching reruns from a decade ago to find things that were funny.



Dave CAN be Dave.

Also EVERYONE else can be EVERYONE else, and if they take issue they get to call him or anyone else out.

I'm a big fan of Chappelle, but I don't know the man.  I do think I know he likes to push boundaries because he CAN.  He can because of the respect he earned.  The problem of course is when you trade on that respect too much.

I don't think every "bully" intends to be a bully, they are someone who knows that they can get away with something and those affected have less voice than they do.  So that person isn't considered a "bully", doesn't imagine they are punching down, or have to consider the affects their actions affect others. 

There's a point where when one does any creative efforts, you make a decision how far you want to go, and what direction.  For Chapelle he may not see A 'too far', for the sake of comedy.  It's a nice place to be, but it isn't realistic.  Especially if your platform is as big as his is.

The fallout continues


> Netflix fires employee as internal conflicts over latest Dave Chappelle special grow
> 
> 
> The company alleges that the employee leaked confidential information outside the company. Netflix employees have planned a walkout over transphobic comments made in Chappelle's new special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Dave CAN be Dave.
> 
> Also EVERYONE else can be EVERYONE else, and if they take issue they get to call him or anyone else out.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Chappelle, but I don't know the man.  I do think I know he likes to push boundaries because he CAN.  He can because of the respect he earned.  The problem of course is when you trade on that respect too much.
> 
> I don't think every "bully" intends to be a bully, they are someone who knows that they can get away with something and those affected have less voice than they do.  So that person isn't considered a "bully", doesn't imagine they are punching down, or have to consider the affects their actions affect others.
> 
> There's a point where when one does any creative efforts, you make a decision how far you want to go, and what direction.  For Chapelle he may not see A 'too far', for the sake of comedy.  It's a nice place to be, but it isn't realistic.  Especially if your platform is as big as his is.
> 
> The fallout continues



They will always offend someone. To me it's a lot like Trump in that everything he says is offensive to me so I simply refuse to watch. Will be interesting to see how this plays out in the bigger picture.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Eric said:


> They will always offend someone. To me it's a lot like Trump in that everything he says is offensive to me so I simply refuse to watch. Will be interesting to see how this plays out in the bigger picture.



Yes, some comedians will ALWAYS offend.

The question is, did they SEEK to offend?

That's where the issue begins.  Like looking for targets that can't respond in kind, ...until AFTER a special is shown, which generates attention & eyeballs.

Sometimes it's NOT a good look, and has far reaching results that weren't considered.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449086258551181318/


----------



## ronntaylor

I don't it's just comedy. I actually think DS aims to disparage and offend. He's lost his touch and isn't funny. This hate act is getting stale -- if one looks at his act from years ago, he was already broaching offensive territory. With added fame and a buttload of money, he's punching down more and more.


----------



## Joe

I honestly have never watched this guys stand up comedy so I can’t comment about anything he’s done past or present.


----------



## Edd

I‘m a Chapelle fan, and I haven’t watched this special yet but I will. One of my favorite comedians is Anthony Jeselnik, and a couple of observations I’ve heard from him are relevant.

On his podcast this week, Jeselnik said DC is one of the best comedians ever, and he’d watched the special, but in a nutshell he wished DC would just let the topic fuckin go (I know DC said he would from this point on), and it just wasn’t worth getting into it again, as it had diminishing comedic returns.

Re: Cancel culture for comedians. Last year Showtime had a limited series called The Comedy Store, about the club in West Hollywood. In the last episode, a group of comedians sat together for an interview and the topic was largely focused on the threat of comedians being cancelled. This was a muderers’ row of successful comedians, all of whom Jeselnik is acquainted with. On his podcast at the time, he said how ridiculous it looked that a group of multi-millionaires complained about the existential threat of being cancelled, and that he would have laughed in their faces had he been in the room.

I hope DC keeps his promise of letting it go. Him and JK Rowling getting into it with that community is baffling to me.


----------



## Herdfan

DC has FU money.  He doesn't care and I think backlash pushes him in the other direction to do MORE of it.


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> I‘m a Chapelle fan, and I haven’t watched this special yet but I will. One of my favorite comedians is Anthony Jeselnik, and a couple of observations I’ve heard from him are relevant.
> 
> On his podcast this week, Jeselnik said DC is one of the best comedians ever, and he’d watched the special, but in a nutshell he wished DC would just let the topic fuckin go (I know DC said he would from this point on), and it just wasn’t worth getting into it again, as it had diminishing comedic returns.
> 
> Re: Cancel culture for comedians. Last year Showtime had a limited series called The Comedy Store, about the club in West Hollywood. In the last episode, a group of comedians sat together for an interview and the topic was largely focused on the threat of comedians being cancelled. This was a muderers’ row of successful comedians, all of whom Jeselnik is acquainted with. On his podcast at the time, he said how ridiculous it looked that a group of multi-millionaires complained about the existential threat of being cancelled, and that he would have laughed in their faces had he been in the room.
> 
> I hope DC keeps his promise of letting it go. Him and JK Rowling getting into it with that community is baffling to me.



Side note, I think Anthony Jeselnik is one of the sharpest and smartest comics I've ever heard. His delivery is calculated and he keeps you on your toes.

But yeah, I haven't seen this special either and if DC is literally on an anti-trans kick in the same way JK Rowling is (is it really that bad?) then it's more than a passing joke and turns into hate speech.


----------



## Edd

Eric said:


> Side note, I think Anthony Jeselnik is one of the sharpest and smartest comics I've ever heard. His delivery is calculated and he keeps you on your toes.
> 
> But yeah, I haven't seen this special either and if DC is literally on an anti-trans kick in the same way JK Rowling is (is it really that bad?) then it's more than a passing joke and turns into hate speech.



Yes, I recommend AJ’s podcast.

My understanding is that DC mentions Rowling in this special, but no idea how aligned their views are. I’ve gotta watch it this weekend.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Eric said:


> Side note, I think Anthony Jeselnik is one of the sharpest and smartest comics I've ever heard. His delivery is calculated and he keeps you on your toes.
> 
> But yeah, I haven't seen this special either and if DC is literally on an anti-trans kick in the same way JK Rowling is (is it really that bad?) then it's more than a passing joke and turns into hate speech.



Yes, it's that bad.



> But with Chappelle platforming a position of gender essentialism onstage, and *declaring that he’s “team TERF”* — thereby aligning himself with trans-exclusionary radical feminists who argue that trans women aren’t women — many Netflix viewers and employees disagree. Netflix’s approach to the whole situation has triggered employee resignations, backlash, and now, a planned walkout of the company’s trans employee resource group.





> Dave Chappelle vs. trans people vs. Netflix
> 
> 
> Chappelle’s latest Netflix special, The Closer, may be a tipping point for trans people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com




As I said earlier, in whatever creative endeavor you decide on, early on you make a decision.  Is that creative effort for YOU, or for commercial profit.  When you're a nobody, the choice to choose you is easy, but at the same time you want money & to be noticed so may consider what others thing.  The enviable position that Dave Chappelle has been in for so long is that what is for HIM, also works commercially for him.  Eventually though that will butt up against the views of others.  Some of the same people that championed his earlier Netflix specials, previously thought of him as a racist from his Comedy Central series.  They now embrace him & say "oh he makes fun of everyone grow a thick skin".  Like I said earlier also, when you're the target of such humor, it isn't so funny.

When the target is a community already marginalized, it isn't funny, it's mean, it's punching down.  All because one imagines there won't be any real blowback.  Only this time, that isn't the case.

Some comedians whine about "cancel culture", long before that in comics we had "comicsgate", a spinoff of "gamersgate".  Basically a group of White ( to be fair it wasn't exclusively White, but there are so few PoC no one gives a shit about their shit ) males who get butt hurt about women having a say in an industry that is resistant to diversity and hates being asked to let others play in the same sandbox.  When those artists & writers got outed, they got bounced.  Why?  If you ask them, any number of valiant long suffering reasons that make them the poor victims for saying what others find distasteful.  The truth, very large corporations like making money from anyone who will give it to them.  Having known assholes who use their platform & popularity to espouse views demeaning a portion of the customer base, is not conducive to "making money from anyone who will give it to them".  It isn't just the affected communities that turn on the company, but those who empathize & sympathize.  Also no one like the taint of "guilt by association".

What's good for Chappelle, isn't necessarily good for Netflix as of late.  But that's NOT a position that Dave has EVER had to work from.  That's been a wonderful rarified privilege few will ever experience.  Either you accept & like his humor, or be on your way.  Unfortunately Dave is so big, that if others go "be on their way", that's something Netflix does NOT want.  Especially if it attracts a particular toxic crowd, that you may find yourself associated with.  Chappelle will be fine.  Netflix has to worry about themselves.

If anything, all of this will just be the source for his next stand up.  It's a constant circle.

The idea that a group of comedians as related, are sitting around whining about "cancel culture", is one of the best examples of entitlement seen.  Yes you can say what you want in your routines, but remember you are selling yourself & your routine.  If people don't want to buy you & your routine because of what you say about a group or topic, that's on you.  No one has to buy your shit.  YOU WANT them to buy YOUR shit, they are not obligated to take you & your shit the way YOU want.  That's the risk of any creative endeavor, no one HAS to like or want your product. 

Sure such a thing can be chilling, but it was happening long before "cancel culture" got coined.  It was just referred to by those who whine about "cancel culture" now, as the right of a consumer to express their views with their wallets.

It still is.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Another article pointed out the way that Chappelle is resentful of the LGBT community for overcoming its oppression in record time, whereas black people still haven't. So he has this "black vs. LGBT" contest in his mind and that fuels some of what he chooses to talk about.


----------



## ronntaylor

TBL said:


> Another article pointed out the way that Chappelle is resentful of the LGBT community for overcoming its oppression in record time, whereas black people still haven't. So he has this "black vs. LGBT" contest in his mind and that fuels some of what he chooses to talk about.



He is extremely ignorant. His position overlooks that Black people can be LGBT. Trans murder victims are disproportionally Black (and Latinx) and hate speech and legislation directed toward them is one reason. I suggest he learn about Bayard Rustin, Marsha P. Johnson, James Baldwin and a host of so many other Black LGBT icons.


----------



## Eric

TBL said:


> Another article pointed out the way that Chappelle is resentful of the LGBT community for overcoming its oppression in record time, whereas black people still haven't. So he has this "black vs. LGBT" contest in his mind and that fuels some of what he chooses to talk about.



Unfortunately, there is a lot of resentment and anger towards LGBT in the black community. I know it's a taboo subject but the reality is we've seen a lot of it over the years. I'll personally never understand why anyone's sexual orientation is so offensive to people, how, exactly does this impact your life in any way? Let people be who they are and STFU.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Look, I get that to some, it might seem like the biggest problems the LGBT community has are pronouns and wedding cakes, while black people are still being murdered in the streets by cops. But that ignores the fact that there are black LGBT people with their own sets of issues, it ignores the many other problems LGBT people face, it ignores the real problem of homophobia in the black community, etc. Playing "Oppression Olympics" isn't a solution. Yes, I do think there are things about the trans community that we aren't talking about (transitioning young children is a problem), but constantly going after a small, marginalized group isn't "brave". But it stirs up the controversy and it gets the views and the likes, so it's a good business model.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Netflix has NOT handled this well.



> Hannah Gadsby Tells Netflix Exec Who Used Her As an Example For Inclusivity: 'F**k You'
> 
> 
> The comedian pushed back on Netflix co-CEO Ted Sarandos' continued defense of transphobic commentary with a powerful statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> Comedian Hannah Gadsby went after Netflix, the co-CEO of Netflix Ted Sarandos, and Dave Chappelle in a recent statement after Sarandos name-dropped her in the streaming service’s latest scandal.
> 
> On Thursday, Gadsby posted a statement on Instagram in response to Sarandos’ remarks about how “inclusive” Netflix has been.
> 
> “Hey Ted Sarandos! Just a quick note to let you know that I would prefer if you didn’t drag my name into your mess. Now I have to deal with even more of the hate and anger that Dave Chappelle’s fans like to unleash on me every time Dave gets 20 million dollars to process his emotionally stunted partial world view,” she wrote.
> 
> Sarandos has been all over the news cycle this week as he continues to defend Chappelle’s latest stand-up special, _The Closer_, which mocked people in the trans community. The Netflix executive apparently sent a memo to his staff to defend Chappelle’s statements, decrying that such remarks don’t “directly translate to real-world harm” and therefore would not be removed. That memo also emphasized that Netflix was “working hard to ensure marginalized communities aren’t defined by a single story.”





> “So we have _Sex Education_, _Orange Is the New Black_, _Control Z, _Hannah Gadsby and Dave Chappelle all on Netflix. Key to this is increasing diversity on the content team itself,” he listed as examples.
> 
> Gadsby, clocking the mention of herself in connection with her blockbuster 2018 Netflix special _Nanette, _didn’t hesitate to express her disgust with being brought into the current chaos and went on to say that Netflix “didn’t pay me nearly enough to deal with the real world consequences of the hate speech dog whistling you refuse to acknowledge, Ted.”
> 
> “Fuck you and your amoral algorithm cult…. I do shits with more back bone than you,” she wrote, noting that remark was a “joke” and that she didn’t cross any lines because Sarandos already told the world “there isn’t one.”
> 
> Gadsby’s remarks come amid reports that trans employees and allies at Netflix are planning to participate in a virtual walkout on Wednesday, Oct. 20. A leader of the trans ERG wrote to staff in an internal organizing message that “Netflix has continually failed to show deep care in our mission to Entertain the World by repeatedly releasing content that harms the Trans community and continually failing to create content that represents and uplifts Trans content. We can and must do better!” as per The Verge.


----------



## Joe

Trans are the new boogey man. Once gay marriage was legalized and people saw the world didn’t end they now need someone new to pick on.


----------



## Herdfan

I'm surprised, but then again not surprised that no one has mentioned Daphne Dorman.

She was his friend who was also trans.  She opened his show on occasion and defended his comedy.  For which she was attacked on SM by the trans community and finally committed suicide.  She had previous mental issues, but I have to wonder if DC partly blames her death on that community over their attacks on her for defending him.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> I'm surprised, but then again not surprised that no one has mentioned Daphne Dorman.
> 
> She was his friend who was also trans.  She opened his show on occasion and defended his comedy.  For which she was attacked on SM by the trans community and finally committed suicide.  She had previous mental issues, but I have to wonder if DC partly blames her death on that community over their attacks on her for defending him.



I didn’t watch the special. Did he mention her during it?


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> I didn’t watch the special. Did he mention her during it?




Yes he did.









						Dave Chappelle Defended By Sisters Of His Trans Friend Mentioned In ‘The Closer’
					

The family of a woman prominently mentioned by comedian Dave Chappelle in his new Netflix special, The Closer, has spoken out in his defense. Chappelle is under fire for controversial comments he m…




					deadline.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> Yes he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Chappelle Defended By Sisters Of His Trans Friend Mentioned In ‘The Closer’
> 
> 
> The family of a woman prominently mentioned by comedian Dave Chappelle in his new Netflix special, The Closer, has spoken out in his defense. Chappelle is under fire for controversial comments he m…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com



I have watched his specials in the past, but I’m not too interested in this one because of all the controversy. I read about this woman, and although she committed suicide, there was no apparent connection between that and Dave Chappell or her support of him.

Seems like Dave is trying to say: “I have one trans friend and they didn’t find my jokes offensive, so everybody else should stop criticizing me.”

But your friend Susie Soccer Mom should love the special.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> I have watched his specials in the past, but I’m not too interested in this one because of all the controversy. I read about this woman, and although she committed suicide, there was no apparent connection between that and Dave Chappell or her support of him.



I haven't watched it either.  I find his bits too drawn out.   Great in clips, but too much to sit and watch the whole show.

She did have issues, including pretty severe PTSD.  But she was viciously attacked on SM over her support of his 2019 special.  She committed suicide within 6 months. 

So, no you can't point and say A caused B, but you also can't say A wasn't a factor in B.


----------



## Edd

I watched, and mostly thought it was good. When he brings up Rowling/TERF, there’s about 3 minutes where he completely loses me, making a comparison between dressing in blackface and men dressing as women that I find ludicrous.


----------



## Deleted member 221

I haven’t seen this latest stuff, but I recall seeing some of Dave from maybe a year ago?
My thought was just that he seemed more angry than funny anymore.

Maybe I just got older and I’m not into him as much ...I’m not sure?

I just enjoy his more lighthearted stuff from the early 2000’s
Of course...Times change. People change.


----------



## Eric

turbineseaplane said:


> I haven’t seen this latest stuff, but I recall seeing some of Dave from maybe a year ago?
> My thought was just that he seemed more angry than funny anymore.
> 
> Maybe I just got older and I’m not into him as much ...I’m not sure?
> 
> I just enjoy his more lighthearted stuff from the early 2000’s
> Of course...Times change. People change.



Yeah, he's definitely on a soapbox these days, a real departure from when you used to get high and do funny sketches on Chappelle's show, IMO one of the best comedy sketch shows ever made.


----------



## Deleted member 221

Eric said:


> Yeah, he's definitely on a soapbox these days, a real departure from when you used to get high and do funny sketches on Chappelle's show, IMO one of the best comedy sketch shows ever made.




So true.
The thing is, I probably agree with him on most all of his social takes.

That said, it’s just not something I’m looking for out of my comedian entertainment.

I’m just tapped out on every single thing having to be a political or divisive situation. It’s becoming really hard to find anything we can just do for enjoyment that doesn’t try to ram viewpoints down our throat.


----------



## ronntaylor

Eric said:


> Yeah, he's definitely on a soapbox these days, a real departure from when you used to get high and do funny sketches on Chappelle's show, IMO one of the best comedy sketch shows ever made.



The thing about the show was a great deal of it was collaborative. Especially with the involvement of Paul Mooney and a couple of other comedy vets/deep minds. He lost a great deal of his edge when he went awol from the show due to creative differences with the network. But he's always been of a 'phobe; he's just really gone off the deep end when it comes to Trans women for some reason. He's been shit-talking Black men in drag ("Hollywood *emasculating* Black men" via TV and movies) for decades actually. I guess he needs a quick history on Geraldine Jones & The Devil. Really, shit ain't that deep.


----------



## Deleted member 221

ronntaylor said:


> he's just really gone off the deep end when it comes to Trans women for some reason. He's been shit-talking Black men in drag ("Hollywood *emasculating* Black men" via TV and movies) for decades actually. I guess he needs a quick history on Geraldine Jones & The Devil. Really, shit ain't that deep.




Yikes..
my Dave days may be done it sounds like (at least for new content)


----------



## ronntaylor

turbineseaplane said:


> Yikes..
> my Dave days may be done it sounds like (at least for new content)



I saw clips from his previous trans hatefest. And months ago saw some kinda special from his "farm" in Ohio. Others said it was profound commentary on the George Floyd murder. It was complete and utter bullshit rambling and not comedy. It wasn't profound. It was just him ... I don't really know.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

A few articles I read that weren’t instantly frothing at the mouth offended, including a couple written by members of the LGBQ+ community, pointed out that people have this view of Dave that simply isn’t true. He’s never been a SJW for everybody. He’s always been about the black community. They also said he’s making fun of/attacking everybody, but you wouldn’t know that from the articles being written. You’d think the entire thing is a diatribe about trans people.

Honestly, this being beat into the dirt is just going to cause more people to watch the special than would have and I think a fair amount of people are going to walk away almost feeling let down by the lack of offensive material that justified the condemnation shit storm. For those who aren’t hyperventilating about the content, the main criticism is it’s more preachy than funny.


----------



## Joe

I'm not interested in watching it at all. I have never been a DC fan even before all of this. The only thing I remember watching with him was "Half Baked" in the late 90s when I was a teenager. 

I did read a comment from him where he said his beef has always been with white people. But other than that, I really don't know much about the guy.


----------



## GermanSuplex

I watched the special and thought it was smart and funny, and I truly don’t see what the big deal is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmaier

Looks like Sarandos is changing his tune.









						Netflix Co-CEO Says He ‘Screwed Up’ When Defending Dave Chappelle Special
					

“I should have recognized the fact that a group of our employees was really hurting,” Ted Sarandos said in an interview.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> I watched the special and thought it was smart and funny, and I truly don’t see what the big deal is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




it’s a 50 journalist virtue signaling pileup followed by first responders and rubberneckers making it worse, a common hazard on the road to social justice.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Looks like Sarandos is changing his tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netflix Co-CEO Says He ‘Screwed Up’ When Defending Dave Chappelle Special
> 
> 
> “I should have recognized the fact that a group of our employees was really hurting,” Ted Sarandos said in an interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com



Yeah, sounds like too little too late.









						Netflix employees are staging a walkout as a fired organizer speaks out
					

The Netflix employee resource group supporting trans and nonbinary people is demanding better representation, both on-screen and in management.




					www.npr.org


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Yeah, he's definitely on a soapbox these days, a real departure from when you used to get high and do funny sketches on Chappelle's show, IMO one of the best comedy sketch shows ever made.





Check out Key & Peele (the latter being Jordan Peele of Us and Get Out director/writer fame).

It's incredibly funny, and is both absolutely absurd and socio-politically right on point.  Most of the major sketches are on YT, and the whole shows are on HBOMax.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Check out Key & Peele (the latter being Jordan Peele of Us and Get Out director/writer fame).
> 
> It's incredibly funny, and is both absolutely absurd and socio-politically right on point.  Most of the major sketches are on YT, and the whole shows are on HBOMax.



Great show, used to watch back in their Comedy Central days.


----------



## JayMysteri0

So it seems that if Netflix were to remove 'the Closer' special due to pressure, Dave is considering going on a 10 city tour.

Yeah, that will go well.  A tour inspired by the very thing that caused all this notoriety in the first place.  I wonder whatever will Dave discuss?



How one could make more money off of controversy?



> Dave Chappelle Fans and Netflix Employees Clash During Walkout; Comedian Says He’ll Do 10-City U.S. Tour if The Closer Is Removed From Streamer
> 
> 
> Ahead of the protest, trans employees and allies also provided a list of demands to their employer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> Moreover, at the same time the protest was taking place, Chappelle himself was performing the last leg of his weeklong U.K. tour at London’s Eventim Apollo theater. While no cellphones, cameras or recording devices were allowed, many in attendance confirmed to Variety that the comedian mentioned he would plan a 10-city U.S. tour should _The Closer_ be removed from Netflix, though as previously stated, there are no plans to do so at this time.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Rose McGowan blasts Netflix staff who walked out: “whiny” brats and “fake” activists
					

“Enough of your fake activism & obnoxious self-importance … it’s about facts not your f*cking feelings...




					www.queerty.com
				




Rose ain’t having it.


----------



## Edd

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Rose McGowan blasts Netflix staff who walked out: “whiny” brats and “fake” activists
> 
> 
> “Enough of your fake activism & obnoxious self-importance … it’s about facts not your f*cking feelings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.queerty.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose ain’t having it.



From the article. Quote from Rose:

“Do any of you twerps even know your paycheck comes from the deeply corrupt?” said McGowan. “Your bosses are DOJ/CIA stooges in on smearing Assange in a fake documentary meant to misinform. You little Taylors risk NOTHING. It is Zero Hour. Get real or fuck off. Right now it’s about facts not your fucking feelings.”

Something very conspiracy-minded has a hold on her. Even when I think she’s right, her vibe is somewhat off the rails. She’s been through some shit, I don’t doubt, but I take her statements with a grain of salt. About this, she should probably say nothing.


----------



## ronntaylor

Edd said:


> From the article. Quote from Rose:
> 
> “Do any of you twerps even know your paycheck comes from the deeply corrupt?” said McGowan. “Your bosses are DOJ/CIA stooges in on smearing Assange in a fake documentary meant to misinform. You little Taylors risk NOTHING. It is Zero Hour. Get real or fuck off. Right now it’s about facts not your fucking feelings.”
> 
> Something very conspiracy-minded has a hold on her. Even when I think she’s right, her vibe is somewhat off the rails. She’s been through some shit, I don’t doubt, but I take her statements with a grain of salt. About this, she should probably say nothing.



She's crazier than cat shit. Anything she says I'd take the opposite stance.


----------



## Joe

Did she say you little Taylors? LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 215

I mean, I'm very pro-Assange, but she's tilting at windmills.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Hey look, Boebert never misses an opportunity to be an idiot.


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 9330
> 
> Hey look, Boebert never misses an opportunity to be an idiot.




What a fucking idiot. That is a drag queen that does not work for Netflix lol

And she left the tweet up. Why? Because republicans don't care about facts. She knows by sharing fake news she will win over some votes and keep her base riled up.


----------



## User.191

So here’s my perspective - as a trans woman.

I have zero problem with trans jokes when told by someone who does so not to offend, but to enlighten and educate. Think South Park. Matt Stone & Trey Parker are classic examples of this: they have zero sacred goats but when they make fun of everything and everyone: people, concepts or ideals, and they do so with a careful eye on what they’re doing.

I know with them that any trans jokes are not made out of spite but because we have to laugh about ourselves whether we be caucasian, or otherwise, straight or otherwise, cis or otherwise, religious or otherwise. Human nature can be funny and we need to remember that.

Now Chappelle’s doing this not to be funny, but to be mean. He’s doing it because he thinks it’ll make him relevant to the “non-woke” crowd. He’s not being funny for the sake of funny, he’s not being funny for the sake of cruelty.

He’s a dog-whistle “comedian”.


----------



## User.191

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Rose McGowan blasts Netflix staff who walked out: “whiny” brats and “fake” activists
> 
> 
> “Enough of your fake activism & obnoxious self-importance … it’s about facts not your f*cking feelings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.queerty.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose ain’t having it.



Not for the first time. She’s made anti-trans statements before and then subsequently apologized.

She’s the worst sorta gay person - another TERF who forgets the role T’s played into the LGBT movement and now apparently feels the LGBT movement doesn’t need to T’s (because she’s now reached general acceptance).


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

MissNomer said:


> Not for the first time. She’s made anti-trans statements before and then subsequently apologized.
> 
> She’s the worst sorta gay person - another TERF who forgets the role T’s played into the LGBT movement and now apparently feels the LGBT movement doesn’t need to T’s (because she’s now reached general acceptance).




In simplest terms I think for both her and Chappelle the jokes and/or anger comes from believing the tansgender community either coopted, distracted from, of jumped to the front of the cue of their social justice cause.


----------



## ouimetnick

I've never heard of Chappelle until right before this controversy came about. Watching a minute or so of the clips that stirred up controversy, I think people are too sensitive. People really think that because of his horrible "jokes" it will inspire more violence towards trans people? I tend to think not. 

Oh, I wasn't gonna be violent, but this Dave Chappelle dude's words gave me the encouragement to do it. Give me a break. People that are violent and filled with hate are gonna be violent regardless of some horrible comedian.

As far as the walkout goes, I don't know how many employees feel this way, but it its a small amount, they should find another job where their sensitive feelings will be taking into account. Just show up for work, do your job (and keep quiet), collect a paycheck, and go home. It's what I do, it's what my parents did, its what most of my friends do as well.

Whats more important? Making a political/social statement or putting food on the table and paying bills? For me it's the latter.


----------



## Cmaier

ouimetnick said:


> I've never heard of Chappelle until right before this controversy came about. Watching a minute or so of the clips that stirred up controversy, I think people are too sensitive. People really think that because of his horrible "jokes" it will inspire more violence towards trans people? I tend to think not.
> 
> Oh, I wasn't gonna be violent, but this Dave Chappelle dude's words gave me the encouragement to do it. Give me a break. People that are violent and filled with hate are gonna be violent regardless of some horrible comedian.
> 
> As far as the walkout goes, I don't know how many employees feel this way, but it its a small amount, they should find another job where their sensitive feelings will be taking into account. Just show up for work, do your job (and keep quiet), collect a paycheck, and go home. It's what I do, it's what my parents did, its what most of my friends do as well.
> 
> Whats more important? Making a political/social statement or putting food on the table and paying bills? For me it's the latter.




Unless you’re in the relevant group, not sure how any opinion matters.  I haven’t heard anyone who was the subject of the “jokes” who feels like the people who are complaining are “too sensitive.”  If there are, then great. But either way, unless you are in the minority that could be affected by the jokes, there is no reason to chime in with “it was nothing.”

“People are too sensitive” is always the refrain from people not in the minority whenever hurtful speech is directed at that minority.


----------



## User.191

ouimetnick said:


> I've never heard of Chappelle until right before this controversy came about. Watching a minute or so of the clips that stirred up controversy, I think people are too sensitive. People really think that because of his horrible "jokes" it will inspire more violence towards trans people? I tend to think not.
> 
> Oh, I wasn't gonna be violent, but this Dave Chappelle dude's words gave me the encouragement to do it. Give me a break. People that are violent and filled with hate are gonna be violent regardless of some horrible comedian.
> 
> As far as the walkout goes, I don't know how many employees feel this way, but it its a small amount, they should find another job where their sensitive feelings will be taking into account. Just show up for work, do your job (and keep quiet), collect a paycheck, and go home. It's what I do, it's what my parents did, its what most of my friends do as well.
> 
> Whats more important? Making a political/social statement or putting food on the table and paying bills? For me it's the latter.



I've actually been on the receiving end of "the jokes". Do not underestimate the power of targeted humor that can easily been weaponized.

It may seem to you to be harmless, I attempted suicide as a result of this "humor" when I was in my early 20s.

It may seem to be light hearted banter to you, because you're not affected. Trans people now are the favorite minority to pick on because many high profile gays and lesbians join in.

Hell, we now have an entire political party who's now using "anti Trans" calls as their battle flag.

Can you even begin to imagine to know that you have a whole political party wanting to legislate you out of existence? Where 50% of the country feels you have no right to exist?

We're not a joke to be laughed at. We're not a punchline. We're human beings and we deserve respect for what we have to undergo.


----------



## ouimetnick

I'm not going to try and imagine what it's like walking in your shoes since I'm a straight white male. I will say that as someone who is hearing impaired, I don't get offended at jokes I hear regarding hearing impairment, deafness, etc. There was one woman I met that was personal triggered and offended by being called hearing impaired. She said she was deaf. If I recall correctly, deaf is when you cannot hear at all, otherwise you are technically hard of hearing/hearing impaired. Not sure why she was wasting oxygen being offended at something so small. I've had people tell me to "turn them on" or "turn them up". I just roll my eyes but I don't take the energy to become offended. 


I realize hearing impairment and being a transgender person aren't remotely close, just wanted to share my own experiences. I'm sorry you were driven to a suicide attempt by "humor" (bullying) It's one thing to have hateful words directed at you personally.


----------



## User.191

ouimetnick said:


> I'm not going to try and imagine what it's like walking in your shoes since I'm a straight white male. I will say that as someone who is hearing impaired, I don't get offended at jokes I hear regarding hearing impairment, deafness, etc. There was one woman I met that was personal triggered and offended by being called hearing impaired. She said she was deaf. If I recall correctly, deaf is when you cannot hear at all, otherwise you are technically hard of hearing/hearing impaired. Not sure why she was wasting oxygen being offended at something so small. I've had people tell me to "turn them on" or "turn them up". I just roll my eyes but I don't take the energy to become offended.
> 
> 
> I realize hearing impairment and being a transgender person aren't remotely close, just wanted to share my own experiences. I'm sorry you were driven to a suicide attempt by "humor" (bullying) It's one thing to have hateful words directed at you personally.



Like I said earlier. I have zero objects to jokes made about me being English, Caucasian, gay or Trans - when made with good humor and intentions.

Chappelle's "jokes" are designed to feed into the anti-trans rhetoric.

That's the difference.


----------



## ronntaylor

ouimetnick said:


> I realize hearing impairment and being a transgender person aren't remotely close,



Yet you trudged that shit out.


----------



## User.191

ronntaylor said:


> Yet you trudged that shit out.



Especially that being hearting impaired gives you all sorts of protections.


----------



## Herdfan

MissNomer said:


> Like I said earlier. I have zero objects to jokes made about me being *English*, Caucasian, gay or Trans - when made with good humor and intentions.




So bad teeth jokes are a go?


----------



## User.191

Herdfan said:


> So bad teeth jokes are a go?



If it means taking the shit out of Dew-swigin’ ‘baccy-chewin‘ Rednecks and the Brits - have at it! (And I say that as a Brit)


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> It's incredibly funny, and is both absolutely absurd and socio-politically right on point.  Most of the major sketches are on YT, and the whole shows are on HBOMax.




Drax...them...sklounts.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Pretty much sums up the direction this is all going...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454305517489336324/

It's all about the money, and once again running from the consequences or critique.



> In Defense of Cancel Culture...and Dave Chappelle
> 
> 
> Dave Chappelle's defiant defense of his Netflix special shows why cancel culture is actually a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> Chappelle’s pedestrian point is that he should be free to practice his art in public but he should be immune to public reaction. Apparently, he believes that laughter is _the only response_ that he will consider valid. Chappelle is essentially saying that that the humanity of trans people is _less important_ than his little film and his freedom to say whatever the fuck he wants. And to make his point, he is only using the trans community as a metaphor.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Pretty much sums up the direction this is all going...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454305517489336324/
> 
> It's all about the money, and once again running from the consequences or critique.



Yep, when this all started I was definitely in the "well, that's just Chappelle" but the more this thing goes in the more he's losing me. The way he's been handling it isn't helping, I know comedians are struggling to find the right tone in today's PC society but at least they're trying. 

Dave is just going all in and I don't see this ending well for him and Netflix is still reeling from the backlash, do you think they'll greenlight his next special?


----------



## DT

Yeah, I don't get the continuous, increasingly worsening, digging in your heels over something that's just outside your wheelhouse (so to speak).

It's just a bizarre obsession.  I understand, and always appreciated his perspectives on being black in America, I can get behind his outlook on racial divides, things like police abuse, but to go all in on THIS?


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Yeah, I don't get the continuous, increasingly worsening, digging in your heels over something that's just outside your wheelhouse (so to speak).
> 
> It's just a bizarre obsession.  I understand, and always appreciated his perspectives on being black in America, I can get behind his outlook on racial divides, things like police abuse, but to go all in on THIS?



It's one thing to make a joke about something controversial as a comedian and it's another to get on a soapbox over something you're clearly offended by. He has an obvious bigotry here, if you're going to rail against the treatment of black people while oppressing LGBTQ in the same routine, you're completely missing the point of equality.


----------



## DT

Yes!  I don't get it.

It's like if I was  a popular white comedian, who supported BLM, stood with Black Americans against racism, used my platform to try to unify people and broadcast a message of equality - but then railed on Asian people.


----------



## Joe

People always need someone to look down on. Now it is transgendered people.


----------



## DT

JagRunner said:


> People always need someone to look down on. Now it is transgendered people.




Oh yeah, that's an inherent part of our makeup.  Really, my "not getting it" wasn't about the underlying psychology, but just the career tactic - the latter being explained by @JayMysteri0 right up above I guess.  Hell, that's in the same vicinity as Drumph saying I could shoot someone and nobody would care, Dave is doing a, "I don't like transgendered people, I'm going to say it every chance I guess, and really, WTF is anyone going to do about it?  Look at the money I make for them".


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> Dave is just going all in and I don't see this ending well for him and Netflix is still reeling from the backlash, do you think they'll greenlight his next special?




DC has FU money.  He probably doesn't care.


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> DC has FU money.  He probably doesn't care.



That's safe to say, considering he turned down $50 million from Comedy Central way back when he's a man who doesn't care about money and that's refreshing. However, the onus after this incident will be on Netflix as to whether or not they allow him to continue as they face backlash.


----------



## ericwn

My sister in law told me that tickets to his latest tour are close to CAD $300. Wow.


----------



## Eric

ericwn said:


> My sister in law told me that tickets to his latest tour are close to CAD $300. Wow.



And they'll have to check their phones at the door, or put them in locked cases. Nobody is worth all that IMO.


----------



## ericwn

Eric said:


> And they'll have to check their phones at the door, or put them in locked cases. Nobody is worth all that IMO.




I agree. I wouldn’t pay this much for a great live band, let alone some stand up comedian.


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> And they'll have to check their phones at the door, or put them in locked cases. Nobody is worth all that IMO.



Phones AND Apple watches etc.

I mean, I get the phones because of cameras, but watches? GTFO…

He’s an arrogant tosser who makes money out of making people lauch with hate filled jokes about minorities he couldn’t give a crap about.


----------



## User.191

Interesting take on Chappellehere:






This guy gets it. Chappelle make make fun of his own race, because he’s black. He can make fun of straight people because he’s straight. He can make fun of men because he’s male.

Hell, he can make fun of white folk because we’re bloody everywhere. He can laugh about relationships with women because relationships can be funny.

What he’s not a part of, nor does he know of, is the trans community.

And what he really doesn’t care about is the exceptionally high mortality rate by African American trans women in America.

And his “jokes” only serve to increase that hostility by making it OK in other peoples eyes to treat trans folk as a joke.


----------



## ouimetnick

Comedians make fun of everyone. Sucks that some people are offended. Don't watch and move on. Jeff Dunham makes fun of muslims with his "Achmed The Dead Terrorist" puppet. He makes fun on southern alcoholics with his "Bubba J" puppet. Comedians are always at the edge of joking/offending. Do people think that because of Jeff Dunham, violence against muslims has increased?

I think snowflakes are reading to much into this. Ignore it if it bothers you and move on. I ignore things that I find offensive or disturbing to me.


----------



## Cmaier

ouimetnick said:


> Comedians make fun of everyone. Sucks that some people are offended. Don't watch and move on. Jeff Dunham makes fun of muslims with his "Achmed The Dead Terrorist" puppet. He makes fun on southern alcoholics with his "Bubba J" puppet. Comedians are always at the edge of joking/offending. Do people think that because of Jeff Dunham, violence against muslims has increased?
> 
> I think snowflakes are reading to much into this. Ignore it if it bothers you and move on. I ignore things that I find offensive or disturbing to me.




The test isn’t whether violence against muslims has increased because of one comedian. The test is whether by contributing to the stereotype that muslims are terrorists, he contributes to the normalization of that stereotype, reinforcing it and allowing it to continue, thus allowing violence against muslims by people who mistakenly think the violence is justified.

And how is the solution to “ignore it” and “move on?”  People spouting hate speech can result in bigotry and violence being directed at you whether or not you actually heard the hate speech.


----------



## User.191

ouimetnick said:


> Comedians make fun of everyone. Sucks that some people are offended. Don't watch and move on. Jeff Dunham makes fun of muslims with his "Achmed The Dead Terrorist" puppet. He makes fun on southern alcoholics with his "Bubba J" puppet. Comedians are always at the edge of joking/offending. Do people think that because of Jeff Dunham, violence against muslims has increased?
> 
> I think snowflakes are reading to much into this. Ignore it if it bothers you and move on. I ignore things that I find offensive or disturbing to me.



“Snowflakes”?

You think we’re “snowflakes”?

That’s pretty gosh darned insulting.

Do you know how many people take these jokes then use them to cause real harm to people?

Or do you not care because you’re not affected?

I can tell you from actual experience that these jokes are used to hurt people. Hurt them mentally. Hurt them to suicide.

We can’t “just ignore them” because these jokes are thrown in our faces in a derisory manner. These jokes are used against us by those who repeat them to belittle us.

And we’re supposed to “ignore them”?

Ah how easy that must be in your world.

Interesting factoid: The first use of the word “Snowflake” was used in the 1860’s to describe white slaveowners who valued white lives over black.


----------



## ericwn

ouimetnick said:


> Comedians make fun of everyone. Sucks that some people are offended. Don't watch and move on. Jeff Dunham makes fun of muslims with his "Achmed The Dead Terrorist" puppet. He makes fun on southern alcoholics with his "Bubba J" puppet. Comedians are always at the edge of joking/offending. Do people think that because of Jeff Dunham, violence against muslims has increased?
> 
> I think snowflakes are reading to much into this. Ignore it if it bothers you and move on. I ignore things that I find offensive or disturbing to me.




I think the last sentence is great advice, in so many situations. Takes effort to jump over our own shadows of course. 

I watched Dave’s The Closer and didn’t find it out of line with his other work that I came across over the years. 
The story he tells about his dead trans friend and fellow comedian was revealing for both sides of the fence. 
Comedy and satire are there to entertain, they’re art. Per se, they’ll please some and won’t work for others.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> It's one thing to make a joke about something controversial as a comedian and it's another to get on a soapbox over something you're clearly offended by. He has an obvious bigotry here, if you're going to rail against the treatment of black people while oppressing LGBTQ in the same routine, you're completely missing the point of equality.




I don't think Dave cares about equality for everybody and never did.  I also don't think he really cares about what is going on now.  He'll still have his fans, maybe less now...or replace them with others, and has enough money where he doesn't need to worry about things financially.

Not saying this about anybody on here, but I think it really grates on some liberal's nerves when somebody does some perceived social injustice and doesn't suffer some severe consequence, and it has to be one they actually care about.  

I think it's also an interesting time in comedy that there seems to be a divide growing between comics who are just going to do what they want to do and comics who are going to try to rise to the challenge of trying to offend as little people as possible, and honestly, there are audiences for both.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I've said it before, some shit is just tiring after awhile

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527832790565376001/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527837009108258818/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1528111274302791682/


> John Mulaney Draws Criticism for Having Dave Chappelle Open, Tell ‘Transphobic Jokes’ at Ohio Show
> 
> 
> During a Friday performance on his “From Scratch” tour, comedian John Mulaney surprised his audience — and drew criticism from some fans — when Dave Chappelle appeared as the opener and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com





> During a Friday performance on his “From Scratch” tour, comedian John Mulaney surprised his audience — and drew criticism from some fans — when Dave Chappelle appeared as the opener and told what were described as “transphobic jokes.”
> 
> Chappelle’s opening set occurred during a show at Ohio State University’s Value City Arena in Columbus, Ohio. Although there is no footage from the event, as attendees were required to lock their phones up beforehand, several audience members took to social media afterwards to criticize the show. According to attendees, Chappelle appeared as a surprise opener, and told jokes targeting the transgender community. Mulaney reportedly came onstage and hugged Chappelle at the conclusion of the opening set. Some fans in the crowd expressed their disappointment after the show on Twitter:



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527852687043198980/


> Chappelle’s controversial and derogatory statements stand in contrast to Mulaney’s largely uncontroversial material. In his standup, Mulaney tends to stay away from political or social issues, focusing his attention on self-deprecating humor, anecdotes about his personal life and his struggles with alcoholism and addiction.
> 
> After Mulaney began trending on Twitter the next day as a result of the surprise Chappelle set, comedians started to react in turn.


----------



## Eric

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1550845037751189508/


----------

